# I need some advice....



## tacotiklah (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok so I noticed some things that are making our live shows less than stellar. One of them being that when my drummer goes to do some of his crazier fills, he invariably loses control of one of his drumsticks and it goes flying and hits me in the ass while I'm playing guitar. I was wondering what would be some good things we can get him that will help him out.

I rip on him all the time about it, mainly because he's ripping on me botching one of my solos now and then (which I'm working on fixing), but I want to help him out with this.

We got him a stick holder and bunch more pairs of sticks so that when one goes flying, he doesn't have to search around for it, but I'd rather fix the problem at the source.
Also I should mention that our budget is pretty low, so that's a factor as well.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 20, 2010)

Tell him to buy drumming gloves. Chris Adler IIRC had a very grippy pair as a signature for sale.

Other than that, it's all about practice. Tell him to loosen his grip (yea, I mean what I'm saying). If you hold the sticks too tightly clenched, you often get your hands tired during the set and that leads to the problem you're having w/ your drummer.

Tell him to practice with a drumming pad and use wrists instead of arms. That helps with a problem of having sticks smashed in the first song (if you're having such anyways).

tl:dr, loosen grip, practice, and/or buy drumming gloves.


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Dec 20, 2010)

Buy some Zildijan Dip Sitcks. They have this sweet grip. I've never dropped em.


----------



## rogrotten (Dec 30, 2010)

maybe he need to get shorter sticks, sometimes if your kit is too close together (the ride and floor tom for example) and you're using long sticks they get stuck after you do a fill in the floor toms and you accidentally hit the ride. Or he could just move his cymbals a little further away. I hope this helps


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry, but this is a hilarious issue 





He should get some grippy gloves though, that's what my buddy does and it works well enough for him.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Sorry, but this is a hilarious issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No need to apologize, I laugh about it too. I know if I got 'butthurt' about it, he'd just tell me to 'get the stick outta my ass'.

/lame puns


Great suggestion so far, and FYI for you guys, he's using those aluminum sticks because he really smashes into his kit and wooden sticks don't last him very long. I'll look into finding him some gloves.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 2, 2011)

ghstofperdition said:


> No need to apologize, I laugh about it too. I know if I got 'butthurt' about it, he'd just tell me to 'get the stick outta my ass'.
> 
> /lame puns
> 
> ...


Aluminum? Shit I haven't been playing drums for a few years, but never heard of those. From experience with the drum I had ( ludwig) from maybe from 4th grade ( in 11th currently), I never had to hit really hard for it go get over other instruments. Maybe tell him not to hit so hard?I dunno I'm not much of a drummer anymore, but maybe not hitting so hard might help?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 2, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Aluminum? Shit I haven't been playing drums for a few years, but never heard of those. From experience with the drum I had ( ludwig) from maybe from 4th grade ( in 11th currently), I never had to hit really hard for it go get over other instruments. Maybe tell him not to hit so hard?I dunno I'm not much of a drummer anymore, but maybe not hitting so hard might help?



I believe these are the sticks he uses....
Ahead 5A Aluminum Drum Sticks at AmericanMusical.com



And remember that it's not that he does this when blasting or what not, only when he tries to transfer from his snare to his high tom....


----------



## WaterWorkzz (Jan 18, 2011)

Its usually cold hands, i get this problem after getting stuck with dishes or just being from Canada alone  I usually use just plain candle wax on the bottom part of my sticks, or, if you're really cool, spit in your hands, it really does work.


----------



## Alwballe (Jan 22, 2011)

Silence is gold but duct tape is silver.

works equally well for drummers that cant keep their sticks to themselfs


----------



## Joeshmo140 (Feb 22, 2011)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Tell him to buy drumming gloves. Chris Adler IIRC had a very grippy pair as a signature for sale.
> 
> Other than that, it's all about practice. Tell him to loosen his grip (yea, I mean what I'm saying). If you hold the sticks too tightly clenched, you often get your hands tired during the set and that leads to the problem you're having w/ your drummer.
> 
> ...





May I also add that playing with your arms (and your wrists for that matter) will cause terrible Tendonitis, and various other repetitive motion injuries. The most comfortable way to play with a Standard grip is to pinch the stick about a third of the way up from the bottom with the thumb and index finger, and then use the other three fingers to apply force to the stick. Wrists and arms need only be used for extra oomph, and even then, not to a huge degree (unless you're a showman and want to look cool...)


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Nick Menza of Megadeth glory used to wear drumming gloves, but before the show, he would dip the palm-side of the glove in a puddle of really sugary soda and let it dry.

That would definitely work!


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 2, 2011)

Joeshmo140 said:


> May I also add that playing with your arms (and your wrists for that matter) will cause terrible Tendonitis, and various other repetitive motion injuries. The most comfortable way to play with a Standard grip is to pinch the stick about a third of the way up from the bottom with the thumb and index finger, and then use the other three fingers to apply force to the stick. Wrists and arms need only be used for extra oomph, and even then, not to a huge degree (unless you're a showman and want to look cool...)


But this looks so badass!


----------

